# Qyntel Woods Update



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Saw this on another board and thought I'll share. He won MVP in the finals of the Polish league. I can't remember which member it was, but someone on this board wanted him back.

http://www.plk.pl/?sub=player&id=2187&c=gameaftergame


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ahh yes......i think i was all defense 3rd team in that league as well


----------

